# Recovery kit box is pretty junky



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

So, I received a "recovery kit" box to return a defective HR20, and I surprised at how junky it is. It looks like it's already been used a few times and the top flaps were only held down by a piece of tape in one corner -- I'm lucky the return shipping label didn't fall out. 

I hope the receiver can survive the return trip. Their internal packing doesn't keep the machine from sliding from side-to-side in the box, and there's no way to put the remote in there without pushing the face of the machine right up against the side of the box -- a perfect recipe for damage. 

What's the deal on this? Do they really expect it to be shipped back with packaging that poor? I was shocked to see this, really. Since I have the original box, I am tempted to put it in that instead, but not sure if this will cause their system to go nelly as it's not expecting to receive it like that. 

I guess the question is, if I use their box and packing materials, who's liable for the damages if he gets banged up (which, odds are very likely, it will)? As long as it's THEM, I'll use whatever they want.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

You never know what happened to it at fedex. Don't worry about the remote they don't want it back. And I am sure it wouldn't hurt you to put some old newspaper in the box.


----------



## dj2cohen (Nov 18, 2005)

When my R-15 went belly up last winter the recovery kit I received consisted of a return shipping label inside the box with the replacement player. They wanted that box used for the return.

We can be petty certain that all of D* shipments are insured. You never know, maybe they want the unit to get damaged in shipment. Maybe it is more lucrative for them to file a shipping damage claim and scrap the unit than it is to refurb it and put it back into circulation.

Just a thought.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> You never know what happened to it at fedex. Don't worry about the remote they don't want it back. And I am sure it wouldn't hurt you to put some old newspaper in the box.


The recovery sheet specifies that you return the remote without batteries.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

I think the whole recovery idea stinks!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's worth noting when your recovery kit has been mishandled before it gets to you, but the idea of a recovery kit is actually very good in my opinion. It cuts down on electronic waste, and states like California place responsibility on the manufacturer for recycling. It also allows DIRECTV to cut down on manufacturing costs if the recovered receiver is reusable.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

If the recovery kit you received was damaged, call DirecTV and request a new recovery kit.

Just make sure you tell them to cancel the old recovery kit (which they probably won't even though you say something). With two recovery kits out, they'll then expect two receivers back, and they'll charge you a non-return fee for the phantom receiver.

Keep your FedEx tracking number and track your shipment online with FedEx, so you can prove DirecTV received the returned receiver. You'll need this information when you call to have them credit the non-return fee back to your account.

Also, if you are on autopay through a credit card or direct debit to your checking account, you may want to turn that off. DirecTV will charge the non-return fee to your credit card or take the money out of your checking account. When they correct the error, they will NOT put the money back into your checking account or credit card. They will only issue a credit to your DirecTV account which you will need to work off over the next several months.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's worth noting when your recovery kit has been mishandled before it gets to you, but the idea of a recovery kit is actually very good in my opinion. It cuts down on electronic waste, and states like California place responsibility on the manufacturer for recycling. It also allows DIRECTV to cut down on manufacturing costs if the recovered receiver is reusable.


Stuart, I'm not sure I understand what you are saying. I didn't say that the recovery kit was a bad idea -- I was just surprised that it's not something designed to properly protect the receiver from damage. It looks like something you'd get from a not-great eBay seller.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Upstream said:


> If the recovery kit you received was damaged, call DirecTV and request a new recovery kit.


Not damaged really -- just not sealed and doesn't contain adequate padding to protect all sides of the receiver.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

videojanitor said:


> Not damaged really -- just not sealed and doesn't contain adequate padding to protect all sides of the receiver.


The way I see it, it's their choice to put the padding in that they deem appropriate - if it doesn't work that's their problem. They asked you to put the damaged receiver in the box with the two pads on either side - just do it and forget about it. If it comes back to bite you (I've done this three times now without a problem) then take it up with management and get it corrected, but I wouldn't see that as coming to fruition.

As far as the box not being sealed when it got to you... kinda doesn't matter now does it? It got to you an no one stole the two pieces of styrofoam or the instructions sheet out of the box.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

dj2cohen said:


> .....We can be petty certain that all of D* shipments are insured. You never know, maybe they want the unit to get damaged in shipment. Maybe it is more lucrative for them to file a shipping damage claim and scrap the unit than it is to refurb it and put it back into circulation.
> 
> Just a thought.


Shipping companies have policies and requirements for minimum shipping package and materials. I think UPS requires at 3" of packing material around the complete item to be considered for a damage claim. I'm not sure about Fedex tho. Also, UPS has an automatic $100 insurance on any ground shipment as well. It would have to be a pretty low end receiver for DirecTV to play that game.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

$100 bucks for a broken receiver, I would say directv wins that battle.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Not necessarily for the HR2X DVR series units I wouldn't think.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

There is no way $100 would be adequate protection for a broken box.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I have to imagine that DirecTV self-insures the return shipments, rather than pay additional insurance, especially if they have a $100 damage claim included for free with the shipment. 

Their most expensive box costs them about $250 when new. The others cost $150, $130, and $45.

Based just on DirecTV's churn rate, they would be shipping over 100,000 boxes a week. The cost of additional insurance on those boxes must easily exceed DirecTV's actual losses from shipping damage.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Upstream said:


> .....Keep your FedEx tracking number and track your shipment online with FedEx, so you can prove DirecTV received the returned receiver. You'll need this information when you call to have them credit the non-return fee back to your account.
> 
> Also, if you are on autopay through a credit card or direct debit to your checking account, you may want to turn that off. DirecTV will charge the non-return fee to your credit card or take the money out of your checking account. When they correct the error, they will NOT put the money back into your checking account or credit card. They will only issue a credit to your DirecTV account which you will need to work off over the next several months.


And THAT, unfortunately, is _exactly_ the way it works.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Well thanks for the tip on that. I will definitely be turning that "feature" off for the time being.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> It's worth noting when your recovery kit has been mishandled before it gets to you, but the idea of a recovery kit is actually very good in my opinion. It cuts down on electronic waste, and states like California place responsibility on the manufacturer for recycling. It also allows DIRECTV to cut down on manufacturing costs if the recovered receiver is reusable.


yeah that way I can get someone else's junk!!!


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Upstream said:


> If the recovery kit you received was damaged, call DirecTV and request a new recovery kit.
> 
> Just make sure you tell them to cancel the old recovery kit (which they probably won't even though you say something). With two recovery kits out, they'll then expect two receivers back, and they'll charge you a non-return fee for the phantom receiver.
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. When I deactivated my H20 (after upgrading to a HR20), it took them several weeks to send me the return kit. I dropped it off at the nearest FedEx-Kinkos a few days later and checked the tracking number after a few more days to verify that it had been delivered to Directv in Memphis. The next day I checked my account online and it showed that a NRF had been added to my account (but not charged to my CC via autopay). I called and the CSR checked and found that the charge had been deleted from my account.

It could be that I was just lucky with the timing.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Bob -- with credit card autopay, they sometimes post the charge to your account before they charge your credit card. So if you catch the charge on line, you can get it credited back to your account before the charge hits your credit card. But you have to be lucky with the timing. If you don't catch the charge before they bill your credit card, then they will not credit back your credit card. But you still have the option of calling your credit card company to dispute the fraudulent charge.

Either way, it is still a lot of hassle.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> ..... I called and the CSR checked and found that the charge had been deleted from my account.....It could be that I was just lucky with the timing.





Upstream said:


> Bob -- with credit card autopay, they sometimes post the charge to your account before they charge your credit card. So if you catch the charge on line, you can get it credited back to your account before the charge hits your credit card. But you have to be lucky with the timing. If you don't catch the charge before they bill your credit card, then they will not credit back your credit card.....


It seems like I got an immediate one-time charge to my cc when this happened to me. It's been awhile now, though. I'd be very happy to see more posts like Bob's, however, since it would mean that DirecTV is possibly cleaning up this long-standing bad practice, which in the past was caused by what appeared to be a routine NRF to the account followed by a very late recognition of what in my case was a near immediate return of the defective receiver. OTOH, maybe Bob _was_ just lucky. Time will tell.....


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I had a similar experience to Bob's. 
Disabled an owned H20, then about 3 months later, received an automated message on our answering machine muttering something about returning it. 
I called, explained everything, they said "oops", noted the receiver as owned and to let them know if I recieved a return kit.
I did receive a return kit and called to get it cancelled, they (supposedly) did.
Then I happened to notice a NRF on my account.
I called to dispute the fee, they said "oops" again and to check back in 3 days for the credit.
4 days later, still no credit, called again, 2 CSRs and another promise of credit.
3 days later, credit received (about 3 days before my next billing cycle).

If DirecTV could fix the utter incompetence among parts of their CSR ranks, there would be a LOT fewer frustrated customers. In my case, the first CSR to attempt to issue the credit, either was asleep at the switch, intentionally didn't issue the credit, or just failed miserably enough that subsequent CSRs could find no trace of the attempt.

Though in the end, with a good deal of effort on my part, I was able to avoid actually having a NRF billed to my CC.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Thaedron said:


> If DirecTV could fix the utter incompetence among parts of their CSR ranks, there would be a LOT fewer frustrated customers.


Don't blame the CSRs for failures on the part of DirecTV's processess, policies, and systems.


----------



## EricJRW (Jul 6, 2008)

Upstream said:


> Also, if you are on autopay through a credit card or direct debit to your checking account, you may want to turn that off. DirecTV will charge the non-return fee to your credit card or take the money out of your checking account. When they correct the error, they will NOT put the money back into your checking account or credit card. They will only issue a credit to your DirecTV account which you will need to work off over the next several months.





K4SMX said:


> And THAT, unfortunately, is _exactly_ the way it works.


What if you are returning because you no longer have/want D*, then where does the money go?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Upstream said:


> Don't blame the CSRs for failures on the part of DirecTV's processess, policies, and systems.


I wasn't blaming the CSRs specifically. Though perhaps it came across that way. The issue could most certainly be specific personnel, lack of or poor training, financial incentives that encourage behaviors that aren't very customer friendly... All of which are things that DirecTV is capable of fixing. That is if they truly want to.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

25 posts about a empty box?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

gfrang said:


> 25 posts about a empty box?


better than getting 25 empty boxes from Fedex


----------



## Drewg5 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a use for 25 empty boxes, all return all them AOL disks from back in the day


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Drewg5 said:


> I have a use for 25 empty boxes, all return all them AOL disks from back in the day


before returning an AOL dish, one should liberate the demon inside


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok so you get the empty box and you put the broken receiver in it to send back,would you consider it half full or half empty?


----------



## rprenove (Sep 15, 2008)

Can someone please PM me if you have a recovery kit that I can use; I can esaily email a shpping label. DirecTV just sent one to my service location and I am not currently there. I do not want to get on the phone with them and do a temporary address swap. 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Unfortunately the recovery kits are unique, thats how they track if they have been returned or not. If they send out a kit and dont get it back, you get charged for not returning the unit.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

You guys have started me worrying. I have deactivated several receivers over the last two years and never received a recovery kit. Never been billed, either.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The proof is in the billing, Mr. Paulman. If your account is correct at directv.com, then you should be ok.


----------

